# Tail braiding for winter growth.



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I've always been told braid horses tails in winter to help them grow out. I seem to be the only one at my barn doing this however so I'm beginning to second guess myself. My gelding has a short tail(just an inch past his chestnut) my mare has a longer tail but has rubbed a nearly bald spot off her dock. I braid with fabric.. I get a long piece and cut it iso it has 3 wide strips then wrap the strips around the 3 sections of hair and braid. It's very effective and stays in untill I take it out.(every week and a half) 
This WILL help right?? Am I looney? I brush and showsheen with mtg on the dock..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are looney, we are in it together. I do the same thing in the winter up north, as it keeps the snow and ice from breaking the hair. We braid it like you describe, then bring the end of the braid up to just below the tail bone, put the fabric strands through, around a couple times and tie it. Then we put Vet Wrap around the "nub" we just created...being careful NOT to put it over the bone at all. It really seems to help, but I did have one gelding who hated to be ridden with that arrangement....the nub kept goosing him.:wink:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I used to wrap my dad's horse's tail in a bag. It took a while, but I was able to grow it from hock length to dragging a good two inches on the ground. So it definitely worked for me, and of course also hid the fact that his "manly" horse had a nice LONG tail. He seemed to like cutting it to just about hock length for some reason. I can't wrap my mare's tail though, cause she's in the "baby" pasture, and the yearling and two year old rip out anything I put on her.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

If you live up in the north were there is cold winter's and your horses are outside it is very bad to braid there tails! Cause when it is windy and cold outside a horse will put there butts againts the wind like that there tail goes inbetween there legs to protect there groin area!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Perhaps we don't live that far north. We are in NY., the horses are in at night, and have blankets and shelters in the day. Perhaps if they are out, 24/7 no matter what, and not blanketed....in the dead of winter. I would venture a guess that if someone is gonna braid the tail, most likely they are the blanketing type too......


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

When I do my mare's tail I do it like franknbean's minus the vet wrap...I just put a small tail bag over the 'looped tail'.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Frankiee said:


> If you live up in the north were there is cold winter's and your horses are outside it is very bad to braid there tails! Cause when it is windy and cold outside a horse will put there butts againts the wind like that there tail goes inbetween there legs to protect there groin area!


I have to say I have never ever heard that before. Likely because it's your theory and not exactly true . . . .

We braid tails every winter. Not to grow them but to keep them clean since we compete all winter.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The dock alone can be pulled in to protect all the various parts that need protecting from the wind.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a quesiton on this whole tail to the wind thing..... why does a horse or cow for that matter put their tail/butt to the wind?? It seems that the wind would ruffle their body hair up and lose all insulating properties... does that make sense? 

Surely there is some smarty pants out there who has the answer to this silly question I have often wondered about.. (I often think of insane things to ponder!)

Rhonda


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Their coat/skin is thicker on their butt than their chest. Besides imagine facing into the wind yourself, it's a lot less comfortable than putting your back to the wind. 

I braided tails in the winter a couple of times, but I finally got sick of the ultra long tail thing. Soda ends up ripping so much of it out in the summer when it's down that I stopped bothering. Now I cut it approximately 3-4" above his fetlocks as soon as the bugs are gone. By the time spring rolls around his tail is at or below his fetlocks again and good for bug killing. I do braid it when it's really muddy in the spring to keep it cleaner.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

mls said:


> I have to say I have never ever heard that before. Likely because it's your theory and not exactly true . . . .
> 
> We braid tails every winter. Not to grow them but to keep them clean since we compete all winter.


I understand that some poeple compete during the winter. But this is a fact. When there is strong wind a horse will turn there back to it and there tails do protect them... its comment sense plus I read it in an article in horse-canada.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't braid the dock.. the braid starts about an inch below the tail bone.. both of my horses have rubbed their tails so theres plenty of growing out hairs to cover their bum...but even if there wasn't, their blankets have the tail flap that protects it..also my horses only go out during the day and if its exceptionally windy they stay inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Frankiee said:


> I understand that some poeple compete during the winter. But this is a fact. When there is strong wind a horse will turn there back to it and there tails do protect them... its comment sense plus I read it in an article in horse-canada.


So all those foundation appies with rat tails and draft breeds with docked tails have to only live in the south?

It does not seem like common senses to me, actually.


Yes, they do turn to to the storm. But it is not so their tail can blow under their belly.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I braid the tails on both of my guys in the winter. But like a lot of others on here, I start below the bone, so they still have some loose at the top. The way that their tails are, if they DID use their tails to guard themselves from the cold wind, they have enough to do so. But if the cold wind is so bad that I think they're going to be cold even with their blankets on, I keep them inside. My blankets also have the tail flaps and the leg straps keep the blanket around their butts so it doesn't blow it around. Not to mention the fact that it's a lot easier keep a braided tail clean and dry than a loose tail.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Frankiee said:


> I understand that some poeple compete during the winter. But this is a fact. When there is strong wind a horse will turn there back to it and there tails do protect them... its comment sense plus I read it in an article in horse-canada.


Blowing strands of hair do not do anything expect swish flies off a horse. If this were true, those of us with long hair could leave it down and not need a scarf in the winter.

As Always mentioned - the dock of the tail will cover their personal areas. No one should ever include the dock hair in a long term braid. For a class yes - but then it is typically removed following the class.

Comment sense? Do you mean common sense? Could you please give us a link to the article?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I live in cold alberta canada and i dont wrap or braid my horses tail, i go out everyday or every few days and condition it and brush it out and its so thick and full


----------



## WilliesZipsation (Dec 17, 2010)

I always keep my show horses tails braided and in tail bags. Only take them out once a week and use a detangler when you brush through them, I also swear by MTG. This really helps make their tails grow and keeps them thick and shiny.


----------



## wimpys doc star (Oct 31, 2010)

well on thing is for sure.. keep all tightness away from the tail
try this

it worked for my horse.. GOOD LUCK


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

Frankiee- In your defense since your being attacked here lol, I live in Saskatchewan Canada and I was in Pony Club for many years and we were also told to not braid or wrap the tail in the winter for that reason. They also said not to do it in summer because you take away thier natural fly swatter lol. Because of that I never do winter or summer.There are alot of ppl who do anyways so to each thier own. I think they tell you that because it is better to have the tail for that little extra protection, not because without it they have none. With shelters and blankets etc. that domesticated horses have I think they'll be ok with it wrapped. Now that I think about it there is alot of stuff they told us that horse ppl could argue! ha ha

I love long full tails so maybe I should just forget it and give some of these tips a try!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I was in pony club for 2 years and alot of stuff they teach you isnt always right or relevent.


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

AGREED!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say that showsheen is counter productive to growing out hair. It contains silicone and contributes to breakage and dried out hair.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

wimpys doc star said:


> well on thing is for sure.. keep all tightness away from the tail
> try this
> 
> it worked for my horse.. GOOD LUCK


 
Wimpys doc star do you leave conditioner in the tail when you do that? and do you wrap the bun or put it in a tail bag at all?? I braided and left my horses tail in a bag and it grew up until the royal wich is in november and it was on the ground then, but I think it's lost some because it's not touching the ground anymore.....


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I have seen people do this and I think it helps but I think it also depends on the horse...I am going to do it to my mare next time I see her. I think you see change over time not so much after a week or so. I don't know I could be wrong.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My mare ripped her tail off about three years ago. It's been a long, slow process growing it back, and it's still only barely to her hocks. It's growing back thick and luxurious though. I keep it loosely braided and bagged every day, year round. The braid starts an inch below her dock. And before anyone says anything about keeping her tail bagged during fly season, the bah adds a foot to her tail. It's much kinder to bag it than leave her with her poor, pathetic tail. =]


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> My mare ripped her tail off about three years ago. It's been a long, slow process growing it back, and it's still only barely to her hocks. It's growing back thick and luxurious though. I keep it loosely braided and bagged every day, year round. The braid starts an inch below her dock. And before anyone says anything about keeping her tail bagged during fly season, the bah adds a foot to her tail. It's much kinder to bag it than leave her with her poor, pathetic tail. =]


We used to braid in summer using a piec of fabric(whatever pattern suits you) and cut 3 strips lengthwise. Then starting an unch or so below the dock wrap the hair bundles with fabric and braid so that the fabric completely covers the hair. Doing it this way even if a horses taiended just a foot or so(as was with my clydesdale) you could braid an artificial tail with the fabric.I'll be doing it to my gelding this su.mmer because his tail is aty hock length now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I keep my horses' tails braided year-round. I love long thick tails so that's how i get them. During the winter they're wrapped in vet wrap and during the spring/summer I have a bailing twine loop with more tied to it that i add when i loop the braid back up for a fly swatter  I use leave in conditioner for people and take it out when it's starting to look ratty rather then every week.

And in my opinion it does work,for the most part. 2 years ago I had a horse swish his tail ACROSS my clippers while body shaving him and it shaved off HALF his tail all the way to his dock, I braided what was there and 6 months later you couldn't even tell! and I only had to trim off a little over an inch from the other side to make it even. 
On the other side I have a gelding that it's taken 3 years to get his tail to grow from his mid cannons to the ground. but now that it's there I ain't ever putting it down ;P


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

So braiding your horses tail helps it grow?? Im confused... I like really long thick tails and my horse has a medium length and thickness to her tail sooo... if i braid it, will it help is grow??? How does that work??? Thanks! : )


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I will never wrap my horse's tail with vet wrap again. My friend wrapped my horses tail in it and when we unwrapped it had a hugh knot in so any that grew out got pulled and cut out to get the knot out


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

shaggy said:


> I will never wrap my horse's tail with vet wrap again. My friend wrapped my horses tail in it and when we unwrapped it had a hugh knot in so any that grew out got pulled and cut out to get the knot out



Was it just folded up? My geldings tail is braided then looped up and back down but its not loped through his braid just folded like a ribbon would if that makes senmse. Aslo, how long was your friends in? I'm taking mine out about every 2 weeks or as soon as it looks ratty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Kymbadina said:


> Was it just folded up? My geldings tail is braided then looped up and back down but its not loped through his braid just folded like a ribbon would if that makes senmse. Aslo, how long was your friends in? I'm taking mine out about every 2 weeks or as soon as it looks ratty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 well it actually was in too long but i had no way to know that cause i just gotten him a coupe weeks before we wrapped and it was my first time wrapping a horses tail and she never told me that it would get like that if it was left in that long and i would have taken it out only i didnt know how to then


----------



## CelticAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! Just my two cents as I've been learning about grooming and braiding in the past few months.

When I am braiding tails to be put up, I carefully brush and comb them out and then just before braiding, I slather the hair in Mane & Tail Conditioner. I like that product because it can double as a leave in conditioner and does wonders for the hair. I start the braid below the dock and when it's done, I pull it up through above the braid and wrap it through. I use the twine that we cut off the hay bales to weave through with the braid and use the ends to weave back through the braid to secure the bundle. When I'm done, I use a clean old sock to put over the bundle and secure above the braid. 

A lot of people told me their versions of how to do this process and I just used the best ideas out of those and made my own process. It's worked like a gem thus far and the tails are really responding to it. I take out the bundles monthly to re-braid and wrap. Once the weather warms up, we will start washing the tails out and doing the whole shampoo/conditioner thing inbetween braidings but in the winter its just **** cold. =-)

Of course, feel free to take or leave what I say. I'm a newbie to the horse world and have very little experience compared to many people on this board. 

-CA


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

CelticAngel said:


> Hello everyone! Just my two cents as I've been learning about grooming and braiding in the past few months.
> 
> When I am braiding tails to be put up, I carefully brush and comb them out and then just before braiding, I slather the hair in Mane & Tail Conditioner. I like that product because it can double as a leave in conditioner and does wonders for the hair. I start the braid below the dock and when it's done, I pull it up through above the braid and wrap it through. I use the twine that we cut off the hay bales to weave through with the braid and use the ends to weave back through the braid to secure the bundle. When I'm done, I use a clean old sock to put over the bundle and secure above the braid.
> 
> ...


Your method is sound. I take my horses tails out every 2 weeksas opposed to every month but if they arent getting nasty (which they tend not to when folded up) they can be left iup. I cant wait for warmer weather!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

